
Show HN: FlightBot, a Messenger bot designed for pilots - MironV
https://www.facebook.com/FlightBot
======
MironV
Hi HN!

I'm a pilot and programmer. This is a project I did over a weekend as a way to
learn about bots and sharpen my Node.js skills.

It hooks up to various databases to give pilots information about weather, FAA
notices, runways, frequencies and other important info for ICAO airport codes.

The bot handles natural conversations pretty well. Here's an example:

Me: Hello

FlightBot: Hey!

Me: What's the METAR for KBFI?

FlightBot: The METAR for KBFI is...

Me: How about the forecast?

FlightBot: The TAF for KBFI is...

Me: What's the ATIS frequency there?

FlightBot: 127.75

Me: Are there any TFRs?

FlightBot: I'm not seeing any TFRs for KBFI.

Me: What’s the travel time from BFI to PDX at 115 kts?

